
Ask HN: Tools for Remote Music Tuition? - irthomasthomas
Hey,<p>Does anyone know of any tools that would be useful in teaching music remotely? Sound quality is obviously a big issue. But there are other more subtle challenges in teaching music remotely. Here&#x27;s a paper on the subject https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.researchgate.net&#x2F;publication&#x2F;318776141_A_new_medium_for_remote_music_tuition
======
ohiovr
How about a multi angle camera switcher controlled by a foot pedal? I think
open broadcaster studio could pull that off relatively easily. Or how about a
4 way split view?

